# BOTP Questions



## cda84 (23 Nov 2005)

Simple question, there is a CAP course available for me Feb 6, must I complete BOTP Part II (already did BMQ last summer), before going on CAP? Or can I do the extra week of leadership stuff at a later date?


----------



## Redeye (23 Nov 2005)

My money is on a firm and definite "no".  What you learn on BOTP Pt. II is basically the prerequisites for CAP.  You're not likely to pass CAP without having that course.


----------



## Baloo (23 Nov 2005)

No. They won't let you do it.

I'm taking the step into the world of tea, monocles and warm mod tents myself this summer (transferring from NCM to officer...sigh) and I have BMQ, SQ, BIQ, D2PA and by the time summer comes around, be a corporal with 2 1/2 years. And no, I can't pass BOTP II. Gotta give 'er.


----------



## Redeye (23 Nov 2005)

With DP2A you can't get a bypass for BOTP Ph II?  That's a little surprising, to be honest, you basically should already have the knowledge of battle procedure and small party tasks from 2A, unless I'm not thinking of the right course (the names change too often!)


----------



## Baloo (23 Nov 2005)

Redeye said:
			
		

> With DP2A you can't get a bypass for BOTP Ph II?  That's a little surprising, to be honest, you basically should already have the knowledge of battle procedure and small party tasks from 2A, unless I'm not thinking of the right course (the names change too often!)



Nope. Well, its probably due to the fact that DP2A in 031 is IPSWQ...not so much leadership, as weapons. Now, thats not to say there isnt anything associated with leadership, and the handling of C6 on the mount could be considered as such, but I believe you are getting courses mixed up. But, I mean, BOTP Ph. II for me is only going to be...something like, a week and a half in the middle of May, before 10 weeks or so of CAP training. Whatever.

EDIT. Maybe you were thinking about QL3 or DP3.


----------



## Redeye (24 Nov 2005)

Baloo said:
			
		

> Nope. Well, its probably due to the fact that DP2A in 031 is IPSWQ...not so much leadership, as weapons. Now, thats not to say there isnt anything associated with leadership, and the handling of C6 on the mount could be considered as such, but I believe you are getting courses mixed up. But, I mean, BOTP Ph. II for me is only going to be...something like, a week and a half in the middle of May, before 10 weeks or so of CAP training. Whatever.
> 
> EDIT. Maybe you were thinking about QL3 or DP3.



I was thinking of 2B - what used to be JLC/JNCO.  IPSWQ, I've heard, may gain you an exemption from one of the Phase III/DP 1.1 Infantry modules, but that's only a theory at this point.  The training plan for Reservists as far as I've been told is being revamped this year with some hope of adding flexibility and distributed learning options.

As for CAP - it's actually 11 weeks, though the final week is really only administration basically, by the end of week ten you have all your POs done.  It's a pretty good course, it'll challenge you but also teach you a great deal.


----------



## quebecrunner (2 Dec 2005)

Hehehe... Everybody told us that the last week will be the easyest  of the course. But They kick our butts that week last summer. 

Do someone remember the 15k march during the Cowling competition? At least for thoses SON who started the walking part before noon...Then, the morning after the course party (that was on wednesday), they've force us to wake up at 5 o'clock to do a 15K run. 

The CAP is challenging from the first day until the last day. The only difference beetween the fist week and the last week, is that you can see the end of it!!!!


----------



## Redeye (2 Dec 2005)

As if your name didn't give it away, you must have been in the Franco platoon.  I was just down the hall from you poor sods when you got woken up for PT the morning after everyone had their course parties.

The Cowling Cup wasn't too bad for my section, we were lucky enough to draw a 0730 start time, but other sections in my platoon left later in the afternoon and were in terrible shape by the end.  It was just starting to get hot when we reached Lauvina Wood, that's when they told everyone to take off their helmets.

CAP was generally speaking a great course, and enough of a challenge to keep you on your toes without making you hate it all... in my opinion anyhow.


----------



## cameron_highlander (18 Apr 2006)

I did a search, can't find anything.

I need a kit list of sorts for BOTP, since they don't tell us civvie-u kids diddly squat. I'll be off May 1st for it, so I'd appreciate it if anyone could assist me here. And also, if kit stays the same for CAP (since I think I'll be going there right after).


----------



## Quag (18 Apr 2006)

Are you just asking what you have to bring to BOTP??

It's all in the course joining instructions.  See the Annexes in this link.  http://www.cflrs.dnd.ca/site/soyez_prets/peeo/joining_e.pdf

Hope this helps, if not let me know.  Its the exact same as IAP, bring back all your issued stuff.  

I'll see you in May ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Apr 2006)

You beat me to it Quag!!


----------



## Radcliffe (22 Jul 2007)

I'm just finishing up BMQ as an infantry officer with the PLF, and apparently I'm signed on to a BOTP for the 29th of July. I have no idea what BOTP in the reserves is, how long it is, or anything. My Warrant hasn't given me any dates for the past week or so and a French officer told me yesterday that BOTP was seven weeks long, but another officer cadet told me it was just five days of leadership courses. So what is it?


----------



## Radcliffe (22 Jul 2007)

Yeah ok, I found out on the 37 Canadian Brigade Group's website that BOTP is actually only five days. I don't know why that French guy told me it was seven weeks. Sorry to waste time.


----------



## Shamrock (23 Jul 2007)

Reserve IAP is BMQ with the additional 5 day leadership mod afterwards.  BOTP is, I believe, the same seven week course regardless of component.


----------



## maxmuscle (30 Jul 2007)

Radcliffe,

BOTP(2) is a week long leadership course that introduces the candidate to SMESC, small party tasks, and other relevant leadership info that you will use on CAP, DP 1.1 and DP 1.2. In a nutshell, it's a coffee course that entails lectures, studying, lectures and more studying(4 days), followed by 2 days of small party tasks, with the first day being a demostration/practice day and the second day being the PO check. Cheers.


----------



## benny88 (15 Jan 2008)

I've only been able to find info for BOTP dating back a couple of years, and the course has been changing for a while now. Can anyone give me a run down of what the course is like more recently? Also, because I'm Civvy-U, to the best of my knowledge I will attend a course that is a week longer than RMC OCdts, is this accurate as well? 

Thanks!

Benny


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2008)

Google is your friend look here what is covered in BOTP at St. Jean

Basic Officer Training Period Performance objectives


----------



## benny88 (15 Jan 2008)

Thanks Sapper, I saw that, but if you check the bottom of that page you see it was updated in November of 2006, and I believe it's changed since then.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2008)

I'll check my DIN links later, but think it hasn't changed since then.


----------



## kincanucks (15 Jan 2008)

Did you read this thread?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/59864.0.html

and this one?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52871.0.html


----------



## benny88 (15 Jan 2008)

I did see those, I do my homework. Although those are over a year old and I heard it was still changing. The gist of those forums was that nobody is really sure of how it was gonna change, and theres been BOTP courses since then.


----------



## Meridian (15 Jan 2008)

Try searching BMOQ.  Apparently that is a "new name" I've seen thrown around recently.


----------



## timetrial (16 Jun 2008)

I need some advice if there is anyone out there that can honestly answer.  I have been in the military for combined 12 years.  I did IAP last year and I found it quite easy.  I have to do BOTP this year but I have a shoulder injury.  Either rotator cuff or impingement injury.  It only hurts when I move it a certain way.  Fortunately I can do pushups with no pain.  If I have to lift my arm over my head it kills me.  Anyone out there who has done the new BOTP, do you think I am able to complete this course with my injury?


----------



## medaid (16 Jun 2008)

12 years and you still haven't learned that injuries are not something you "tough" out? Go to the MIR and get yourself fully checked out before attempting any courses that requires physical activity. 

After your 5th or 10th section attack or section maneuvers your shoulder may not like you very much.


----------



## timetrial (16 Jun 2008)

The thing is that I asked the doc if he thought I could go to BOTP and he said he didn't know.  I told him that I felt I could as long as I took my voltaren and keep instant ice packs on hand.  He said okay and signed it off as fit for BOTP.  I had an MRI on Saturday of my shoulder, neck and upper back so hopefully I should hear something back by Friday.  If something is torn then of course I will not go but if it's tendonitis or bursitis I would think that I could tough it out for 7 weeks with my anti-inflam meds.....


----------



## medaid (16 Jun 2008)

The problem mate is you're not going to have insta-cold on hand and being on drug meds while doing your course is not a good thing coupled with sleep deprevation, I know from experience. Think twice mate.


----------



## RubberTree (18 Jun 2008)

Have to agree with Medtech...the course can possibly be postponed for injury but if you destroy your shoulder it could be gone for life...then what? Between log runs, lacing up countless mods and strange pt maneuvers you are bound to have your arms above your head at some point. Something to mull over.


----------



## timetrial (19 Jun 2008)

Well, my MRI results came in today.  I have a partially torn teres minor.  Short of it, I have a torn rotator cuff.  I cringe when I think about doing the obstacle course.  My doc said I can't go on course now.  Just as well.  I really wanted to get it over with but my health is more important right now.


----------



## Sly@CDA (25 Nov 2008)

timetrial said:
			
		

> I need some advice if there is anyone out there that can honestly answer.  I have been in the military for combined 12 years.  I did IAP last year and I found it quite easy.  I have to do BOTP this year but I have a shoulder injury.  Either rotator cuff or impingement injury.  It only hurts when I move it a certain way.  Fortunately I can do pushups with no pain.  If I have to lift my arm over my head it kills me.  Anyone out there who has done the new BOTP, do you think I am able to complete this course with my injury?



Have you look at the possibility of requesting an equivalency for the BOTP? you said that you have 12 years of Mil, have you completed a JLC or PRes Jnr NCO course? PM me if you need advice on how to make a request.


----------



## windsorftw (4 May 2009)

I've done an extensive search here on the forums and can only find old information from 2005 and I'm not sure if it's relevant or not.

I'm interested in joining the reserves as a DEO, more specifically, the Windsor Regiment or the E&K Scotts and was just wondering if anyone out there knew if either regiment does IAP/BOTP on base or if I'm sent out of town for training?

Any information will be highly appreciated on the subject, thank you!


----------



## Narcisse (4 May 2009)

IAP/BOTP doesn't exist anymore. It has been combined and is now call BMOQ, try a search again with that key word and it should help you.


----------



## windsorftw (4 May 2009)

2Lt Rousseau said:
			
		

> IAP/BOTP doesn't exist anymore. It has been combined and is now call BMOQ, try a search again with that key word and it should help you.



AHH ok thanks for the info.  Any word if local res units do BMOQ locally or no?


----------



## zweetz (15 May 2009)

.


----------



## Jackson10 (14 Oct 2011)

My unit is looking into a BOTP 2 course (the 12 day course for officers) for a few of us in the area. We were advised last night that this course also has a distance portion. From the reading I have done on here, I did not think there was a DL component. Can anyone shed any light on this issue, please?


----------



## lethalLemon (14 Oct 2011)

I'm guessing this is for.... CIC? I have rarely ever heard of this BOTP


----------



## PViddy (14 Oct 2011)

Here ya go, 30 seconds on google http://www.cadets.ca/COATS-SAIOC/content-contenu.aspx?id=69646

cheers,

PV


----------



## Jackson10 (14 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the replies. However, it is not the Cadets I am looking for, I am a LOG O in the reserves. 

Maybe I am confused. After BMQ for the PRes, officers do what I thought was called BOTP 2, before BMOQ-L/CAP, but I could be wrong. This BOTP (or whatever it is) is the course for which I am looking for information.

Can anyone add to this, please?


----------



## Eowyn (14 Oct 2011)

BOTP Part 2 is now BMOQ Part 2.  Unless the TP has changed, there is not a DL portion.  The TP is on documentum.

http://webtop.gagetown.mil.ca:8080/anonymous-en/component/main?__dmfClientId=1318613252203  (This is a DIN site)

Under the alphabetical listing, the course name is DP1 BMOQ Part 2.


----------



## Jackson10 (14 Oct 2011)

I cant seem to open the attachment. Please help.
Thanks for that. This is what I understood, but was not really sure. I will bring it to the training Warrant.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Oct 2011)

The above link is only available through an army computer on the DIN/DWAN (i.e. the Army Intranet)


----------



## Jackson10 (15 Oct 2011)

Ok. Cool. Thanks everyone. I will get it up the C of C. I dont want to be a pain with this, but I want to try and get this done sometime this year, so I can do CAP next spring/summer.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (21 Nov 2011)

I just taught a BMOQ part 2 this past spring.  The focus is on the orders format and small party tasks.  If you need more info I'll try to dig up what I have but I'm in the process of moving so finding my paperwork is going to be a challenge.


----------

